# Will my PC run freeBSD?



## montka (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello,

Please advise on whether my hardware will run this operating system, I could not see the processor listed on the compatible hardware page so I am guessing it is not compatible?

I have a Lenovo Ideapad laptop;
Intel i3 2330m processor
4 gig RAM
64 bit windows OS (I plan to run freeBSD on a VM)

If I can't run this distribution do you know of any that will run on this platform?
I have ubuntu already but I wanted to try a more complex instal.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, FreeBSD will run.  Use the amd64 version.  Running in a VM, it doesn't matter anyway.

FreeBSD is not a distribution or version of Linux.

If you expect a graphic environment to be installed by default, consider PC-BSD, a preconfigured version of FreeBSD.


----------



## montka (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## vermaden (Jul 27, 2012)

@montka

As You have _'Intel i3 2330m'_ CPU, then You also have integrated Intel graphics, to make use of it use FreeBSD 9.1-BETA1 or later to have support for acceleration with this graphics card.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2012)

But when FreeBSD is running inside a VM, it won't see the native video hardware.  Video support will depend on video drivers for the VM software.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 27, 2012)

@wblock


Right ... I mislooked the VM part.


----------

